
The EPA Is Hiding Proof That a Widely Used Chemical Causes Leukemia - clumsysmurf
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/07/the-epa-is-hiding-proof-that-formaldehyde-causes-leukemia.html
======
maxxxxx
That's my main complaint about the current administration and a lot of
Republicans. I am afraid that their attitude about environmental regulation
will cause a lot of damage for a long time and erase progress made over
decades. I live close to LA and when you talk to people who lived there in the
70s and 80s and compare it to now there is no way to to view what the EPA and
other agencies did as anything other than a huge success for the quality of
life in this country.

I find it infuriating how the leadership of the EPA is suddenly only lobbyists
and scientists get treated with distrust and disrespect.

~~~
slededit
While the EPA certainly has done a lot of great things, they've also been a
vector for NIMBYism. Not every cut back of the EPA should be seen as an
attempt to return the 60s.

~~~
maxxxxx
Then let's address that specific complaint and not just stuff leadership with
industry lobbyists.

------
burke
Formaldehyde

> “It’s my understanding,” the Massachusetts senator said, “that the EPA has
> finalized its conclusion that formaldehyde causes leukemia and other cancers
> and that [the] completed new assessment is ready to be released for public
> review, but is being held up.”

~~~
anothergoogler
Thanks for saving a click. Should be replaced in submission title.

~~~
clumsysmurf
The reason why its being held up is the important part.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The reason is interesting indeed. Replacing "formaldehyde" by "a widely used
chemical" is not.

------
throwaway5752
Good articles summarizing relationship between formaldehyde and cancer:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3893912/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3893912/)
(nasopharyngeal) and
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2839060/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2839060/)
(leukemia)

~~~
lstamour
Also, from the EU:

* SCOEL/REC/125 Formaldehyde Recommendation from the Scientific Committee on Occupational Exposure Limits [https://circabc.europa.eu/sd/a/2882e9bc-d52e-4944-ac08-974b4...](https://circabc.europa.eu/sd/a/2882e9bc-d52e-4944-ac08-974b43957ed2/REC-125%20Formaldehyde.pdf) (It's carcinogenic; recommends 0.3ppm or less) * Scientific Committee on Consumer Safety SCCS OPINION ON the safety of the use of formaldehyde in nail hardeners [https://ec.europa.eu/health/scientific_committees/consumer_s...](https://ec.europa.eu/health/scientific_committees/consumer_safety/docs/sccs_o_164.pdf) (Minimal risk if non-occupational, but “in order to reduce inhalation exposure to formaldehyde, the room should be ventilated when applying nail hardeners.“)

And: * Do IKEA cabinets have formaldehyde?
[http://www.ikaninstallations.com/2015/09/22/do-ikea-
cabinets...](http://www.ikaninstallations.com/2015/09/22/do-ikea-cabinets-
have-formaldehyde/) (Answer: Not in the paint or lacquer, and each individual
product meets California's standard of 0.05ppm - given the 0.3ppm
recommendation above, I'd recommend ventilation if you've a ton of IKEA
products, but even so the cancer risk seems minimized...)

Also a quote from the parent's link on leukaemia association: "As a naturally
occurring metabolite in many living things, formaldehyde is also found at high
background levels in many types of food, such as shiitake mushrooms and many
types of seafood. There have also been instances of formaldehyde found in
fruits, vermicelli noodles, and even beer [Tang et al., 2009]. Thus
formaldehyde exposure via food consumption is also a possibility."

------
cobookman
Isn't it widely known that formaldehyde is a known carcinogen?

The article mentions it's use in wooden furniture. I believe formaldehyde is
used as a glue. So what's the danger? I'd assume it's like leaded paint where
it's harmless so long as it's not flaking off.

~~~
ceejayoz
Unlike lead in paint, the formaldehyde in things like furniture is emitted as
a gas.

~~~
cobookman
Only initially. I thought off gassing drastically reduces over time.

Most of the time you wear a mask when dealing with high VOC chemicals.

~~~
ceejayoz
Per
[https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/formaldehyde/home/index.html](https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/formaldehyde/home/index.html),
"Most formaldehyde is released by 2 years". I'd suspect most furniture makes
it into your house in shorter than that timeframe.

------
subcosmos
Aldehydes are bad, and this is known. They crosslink proteins spontaneously.
Aggregating proteins is a major facet of aging.

Alcohol is broken town to acetylaldehyde, and this cross-links proteins in the
liver and causes cirrhosis, and hopefully not... Liver cancer.

------
dev_dull
So the US is accused of hiding it, but what does every other country on the
planet think?

~~~
aplummer
It’s regulated in Australia because of the cancer
[https://www.nicnas.gov.au/chemical-
information/factsheets/ch...](https://www.nicnas.gov.au/chemical-
information/factsheets/chemical-name/formaldehyde-in-pressed-wood-products)

~~~
pkaye
I've always heard and read it is a carcinogen. For example there was big deal
about a flooring retailer importing wood floors with formaldehyde residue from
China. By regulated, is it banned in Australia? Or does it just mean
restricted uses? Also is there any mention in Australia that it causes
Leukemia?

~~~
lstamour
The same link says it's not banned entirely, but limited to the same limit the
EU recommends in occupational settings (0.3ppm):

>The current national occupational exposure standard for formaldehyde is 1 ppm
8-hour time weighted average (TWA) and 2 ppm short-term exposure limit (STEL).

>The NICNAS report recommends that the occupational exposure standard be
lowered to 0.3 ppm TWA and 0.6 STEL based on irritation of the eyes and nose.

